
Meat – A free self-hosted Git collaboration platform - sizixverteuk
https://getmeat.io
======
daveloyall
Proprietary license, no source.
[https://getmeat.io/license](https://getmeat.io/license)

~~~
stonogo
Not just a proprietary license: a license written by someone who doesn't
understand how licenses should be written.

    
    
      IF YOU DO NOT OWN THE SOFTWARE, THEN DO NOT DOWNLOAD, 
      INSTALL, COPY OR USE THE SOFTWARE.
    

vs

    
    
      You further acknowledge that title and full ownership 
      rights to the Software will remain the exclusive property 
      of BigHit and/or its suppliers,
    

There are all kinds of other bush-league errors and naive contradictions in
there. It's a bit embarassing.

~~~
Kivlov84
Hi guys, Alexander from Meat! over here.

Thanks for expressing your concern, it's totally understandable and we
appreciate that.

Now, to clear things up: we're a team of 10 and we spent an entire year on
developing Meat!, day in, day out. To be honest, the license was our least
concern, we just wanted to give you software that wouldn't be just another
GitLab clone (hi there GitLab folks!) and we didn't devote the license the
attention it required. Sorry about that, we're going to give it a closer look
once we get some sleep this weekend.

Anyway, if there's enough response from the community for Open Source - then
we'll do Meat! Open Source. We've never had any problems with that and we
never will. Just let us know.

We're going live next week and you'll be able to evaluate the software for
yourself. Your feedback will be most welcomed.

Cheers, Alex and the Team at Meat!

~~~
sytse
Hi there Meat folks! Congratulations on the release, it looks really nice. Can
you elaborate on the reasons for making something new? Feature wise GitLab CI
already has deploy jobs, the only thing I see that is still missing from
GitLab are chained builds
[http://feedback.gitlab.com/forums/176466-general/suggestions...](http://feedback.gitlab.com/forums/176466-general/suggestions/7233770-chain-
builds)

~~~
Kivlov84
sytse, our deployment system is completely different from yours - I think the
best idea is that you leave your email at our site
[http://getmeat.io](http://getmeat.io) and we'll send you an invite next week
so you can check it out for yourself.

I think that comparing Meat! to GitLab is more like comparing Star Wars to
Star Trek (choose whichever you like best) than, say, choosing between the the
Lannisters and House Targaryen :)

Cheers!

~~~
sytse
Cool, I've signed up for the SaaS with web2008 at sytse dot com

------
anc84
> Leave your email now and we’ll send you a free invite:

> Request your free download now

Nah, thanks, just point me at the repo.

~~~
fixxer
Looks like an interesting project, but yeah, either open it up or go pound
sand.

------
numberwhun
I agree with all of the others that the licensing on this product is wonky. In
fact, the EULA is between the person who download it..... and a music industry
company? (BigHit Management Ltd.) Um, no. I don't think so. Big Hit can keep
its software. I will keep my options open only to software that is more in
tune and in line with the FOSS belief.

~~~
Kivlov84
numberwhun, please read our response under the first comment at the top. We're
definitely not a music industry company, in fact we're far from any big
industry :)

Alex from Meat!

------
davexunit
This is non-free, actually. What's the point of self-hosting proprietary
software?

~~~
espadrine
Open-source is not just about the product's source being visible. They would
need people to review patches, venues to interact with contributors, a policy
to publicize future features to avoid clashing with contributors' work…

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Those are project management/administrative details that have nothing to do
with the definition of open source itself.

As it stands, the project's continuous use of the word "free" to mean gratis
when marketing software meant for other programmers (if it was for non-
technical users, I wouldn't object), I find to be deceptive.

------
tvvocold
Cool! I think it will got more users when it's OpenSource. You can check
[https://github.com/httpsGithubParty/FOSS-for-
Dev](https://github.com/httpsGithubParty/FOSS-for-Dev) to see how it works.

------
pbnjay
It looks interesting, but really needs a live demo I can play with. The
screenshots on this page make it look really simple (probably TOO simple)...

------
mosselman
Are there open-source alternatives apart from Gitlab that anyone can
recommend?

I must say that Meat looks very good.

~~~
jfdk
[http://phabricator.org](http://phabricator.org) is actually really great. It
started in-house at Facebook. We've been using for the better part of year and
I absolutely love it's code and design review tools. It also has a really nice
CLI for managing your different reviews. Oh, and you don't have to worry about
actually hosting the repos yourself (not worth the headache to me), you can
just connect it to your github repo.

Don't be scared by the fact that it's done in PHP. It's actually really well
done is very active in bringing out new updates and features.

~~~
thoughtpolice
I also highly recommend Phabricator - it has excellent tools, active (paid)
developers who are excellent people, and is very easy to maintain and use. I
also think it simply scales to bigger projects much more effectively than
GitHub (in some important ways - like emphasizing rebase and small, continuous
development, a better UI, and better notification and commenting/review system
as well). That's just me, though.

We use it for GHC, and I've had bugs fixed within 10 minutes of finding them
on our live install thanks to the devs. They've also helped us write
extensions and customize our Phab install. We've had a very good experience
all around.

------
caia36
Omg, it's awesome! The interface... stunning. I work in the 'lil team of
fifteen people, working on social network focused on students and young
developers, and this, this made me think and want more... It's awesome!

PS. I love the name. I will spread it! Keith

------
ocdtrekkie
It's "free" and "self-hosted"... but is it "open"?

~~~
tweekovsky
i think it's something like gitlab with free option 3 repos max.

~~~
teraflop
Except that Gitlab has an open-source community edition, and a visible-source
enterprise edition. Meat seems to be entirely proprietary and closed-source.

~~~
sytse
Thanks TeraFlop, good to see our news of the visible-source enterprise edition
spread so fast
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9588729)

------
idibidiart
huge turn off for vegans...

~~~
dspillett
When I get around to working on and publishing some personal projects I have
in mind (well: if I ever get around to such things...) I'll be deliberately
picking iffy names for two reasons:

1\. I find it amusing to irritate people who are so easily irritated by that
sort of thing (I know, I should poke bears, but...)

2\. People not using the project because of the name acts as a self selection
device for the userbase. The sort of people who care so much about the name
are more likely to be the sort of users who are costly (or impossible) to try
keep happy generally...

~~~
tortoise_face
Why not care about a name? To someone who cares about animal rights the name
"Meat!" and cute little pictures of steaks trivializes and normalizes
something they might find abhorrent. You wouldn't name your app "Abortion!"
and if you find yourself saying "well, that's far more offensive than 'Meat!'"
then that's just you assuming your values apply to everyone.

Also, there's a bit of a gap between being uncomfortable with something and
being "impossible to keep happy".

They can of course name their app whatever they want, but it seems to me that
if you're selling something as innocuous as a git hosting platform that you'd
do your best to distance yourself from something so needlessly alienating to
potential customers.

~~~
dspillett
_> Also, there's a bit of a gap between being uncomfortable with something and
being "impossible to keep happy"._

In may experience (everybody else's may of course vary!) people who are easy
to offend are also difficult to please. I deal with difficult people in my day
job, I like a break from them in my personal projects!

 _> but it seems to me that if you're selling something_

Now that is a significant point - once you are actively selling on an open
market then commercial concerns (if nothing else) dictate you be careful about
naming.

Of course there is nothing to stop you haveing two names: the free-for-
personal use "Agent Ransack" also goes by "File Locator Pro" for commercial
licenses, presumably because the latter sounds more professional.

------
patricksanders
Looks pretty nice. I've been using/administering GitLab for our company, but
I've always found it a bit heavy for our needs. I might give this a shot and
see how it is.

~~~
sytse
GitLab CEO here, I would love to know what kind of heavy is the problem you're
experiencing, hard to setup? hard to upgrade? cpu/ram/disk usage? too many
features?

~~~
drewmate
How do people find and respond to any mention of their company on HN? I get
why you'd want to, it's fantastic PR to seem/be so engaged with your users,
but where do you find the time? Is there some monitoring service that notifies
you whenever any keyword is mentioned on social media?

~~~
sytse
Thanks for appreciating our effort. Responding takes a lot of time but it is a
lot of fun as well. We use [http://notify.ly/](http://notify.ly/) to ping us
in a Slack channel to be able to respond fast, highly recommended.

~~~
bahaagalal
Thanks for recommending notify.ly ^^. Much appreciated :). Bahaa CTO of Notify

~~~
sytse
Thanks, great service, nice to see you here on HN.

------
tom_r
How can I get an invitation. Please let me in ;) It looks interesting

~~~
Kivlov84
tom_r, just leave your email at the site
[http://getmeat.io](http://getmeat.io), we should get back to you with the
invite next week.

------
f3llowtraveler
"It's state-of-the-are"

~~~
Kivlov84
Fixed, thanks for pointing that out! [Alex from Meat!]

